# That's A Better Fit.



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Just gone from this Lumpy










to this spare Poljot bracelet on my TSAR.



















The Poljot bracelet ends needed a bit of filing down to make them fit, but that aside it could have been made for the TSAR. I know I could just buy a Marathon bracelet, but this was much more satisfying, not to mention cheaper 

Do excuse the Q&D pictures.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks good. Fits the lugs well.

Vince will be pleased that you've lost the lumpy as well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Much better, those Lumpy's


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats better  I'm arfaid for me straight ends, only work with concealed lugs 95% of the time h34r:

Mike


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

That looks perfect, it really does suit the case.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great, suits it very well.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

you done a good job, it looks like it was made for it


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> you done a good job, it looks like it was made for it


what the man said - looks great even though I liked my Tsar on its lumpy










Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Poljot bracelet looks good, and like you say it's much cheaper than an original... I can't believe how much those things are


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

the marathon bracelet is expensive

but not if you consider the quality and strength quite a few people trust it to dive with as well


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I am tempted by this for the JSAR

What do you guys think?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

looks industrial which i like

but mines either on a nato or jumbo


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Vince will be pleased that you've lost the lumpy as well


You're not wrong there! It looks so much better & you actually look at the watch instead of the god damn awful lump of a bracelet ..


----------

